# Worry about urine color!



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm getting very worried about the appearance of their urine. It's yellow. I read that is suppose to be clear but I don't remember it ever not been this color. 

They are 6wks and 4days old(estimate). Kiku could be older. Like I've said in other post they have seed mix Kaytee fiesta and pellet zupreem fruity blend, water (bottled nestle pure life) and kaytee baby formula 1 part mix and 1 1/3 water(distilled). They also nibble on some spray millet and eat fresh veggies (green beans, sweet peas, rosemary, basil, romaine lettuce and cabbage, etc) no fruits yet, scrambled eggs and toast(honey wheat). 

Aki(lutino) is the one that is still eating baby formula 3 times a day because he's still begging. kiku(pearl) only twice a day (midday and evening) he no longer begs but will look for formula when aki is being fed during those times. 

They fly about a lot cuz I let them free most of the time in my room, where they are always supervised. They chirp and whistle and they are quite fond of me. 

I see them eat all of those foods plus drink water. They also have a mixed cuttle bone mineral block thing. 

Sorry for being so long winded but i wanted you guys to have as much information as possible. 

I just don't think there should be a reason for them to have liver disease this early in life when they seem so healthy otherwise and. They haven't been to the vet yet because I was planning on taking them once they were fully weaned. Plus when i would have the available funds for the cost. 

Right this moment they are happily eating and drinking out of their bowl which are currently on my computer desk. 

please some advice! much appreciated! i attached images


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

the first image is of their cage bottom(paper towel) most of it is not fresh but not older than Dec. 14th.


----------



## daverohmfeld (Oct 26, 2012)

It could be from the colored pellets in their diet. Are they scheduled to go in for a wellness check anytime soon? Talk to the vet to see what they think.


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are scheduled to see the vet on friday, but I really didnt have the money for them to be check right now. But I worry that if is something serious if i wait too long ill come home one day to dead baby birds and that would be devastating to me and my family(hubby and daughter)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the urine is very excessive. the yellow and excessive urine makes me worry about something wrong with the kidneys


----------



## daverohmfeld (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it one bird or all the birds that is having this problem?


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not sure but they live together so I want to assume is both.


----------

